# Rescued Chicago Tort Dutches!



## tonyshuman (Dec 13, 2007)

Let's put all these possible siblings together for a virtual family reunion!!

Here's Tony, adopted March 2007 from Heartland Animal Shelter in Northbrook IL, a Chicago shelter. He's my first bunny and I love him to bits!!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 13, 2007)

I didn't realize that Tony was from Chicago too!

I don't have much time, so I'll just link to SRR's Chicago tort dutch, Potter.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9262271











Edited to add photos of Potter who, btw, was also from ACS in Chicago.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 13, 2007)

Was there a big litter or something?

Tony is the sweetest looking thing! I love him too!


----------



## Haley (Dec 13, 2007)

We dont really know, Bo B, but theres now 5 pulled out of high kill Chicago shelters who all look very similar.

Nigel, who I rescued from ACS, now a fosterthrough Midwest:


----------



## Haley (Dec 13, 2007)

And Michael, also brought from ACS to Midwest at the same time as Nigel:






Hes really a sweet boy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 13, 2007)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2007)

:biggrin2:


----------

